# APR mobile phone app



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Plug for APR: (now where is that stage 2 FSI intake?)

Haven't seen this posted here yet. Saw it on a MK6 forum:

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15379

"Coming soon, APR's EMCS switching app for mobile devices. This app will allow full EMCS manageability(normally done via the cruise stalk) through a compatible Android or IPhone/Ipod.

This will be the biggest thing to hit the VW/Audi chip tuning market since APR originally released EMCS switching a decade ago!

However this app will do far more then just switching. It will be available in free and pro versions which incorporate different levels of diagnostic functions such as fault code checking, high speed data logging, graphical gauge displays and performance data like 0-60mph and 1/4 mile times.

While all of these features individually are "old-hat" in the VW/Audi scene, combining them into one, easy to use mobile application is sure to be ground breaking. "


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

this makes me want to chip my A3 THAT much more...srsly

:beer:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Someone showed me a sneak of that a while ago. Looks awesome, and it shows fault codes!


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow!! So excited for this!! Any release date??


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

whoa! That is awesome. How does the phone talk to the car?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

I sooooo want this


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

whaaa?? when?? how?? 
opcorn:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

me want so bad more info! more info!:thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you have to buy a little module plugs into your ecu. then the app is free or something. I think.....


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

From the other forum, it sounds as though it is bluetooth enabled. Not sure if they will sell some kind of dongle for us non-bluetooth owners.

I think it said there is a free and professional version of the app. We will have to pay for the professional version, but it will have many more features.


APR also indicated that they are coming out with some more innovative products here soon......


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats actually sick


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats sick, thank god i bought the iphone over the blackberry.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

They are expecting a Summer release, IIRC.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

def getting after i chip at/around waterfest


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

terje_77 said:


>


 I see once again you wore your birth control tie


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tcardio said:


> I see once again you wore your birth control tie


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tcardio said:


> I see once again you wore your birth control tie


 
At least it's not as bad as the birth control body suit:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

They need to figure out a way to display boost on the phone's screen. That would be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Do we know how the phone will communicate with the car yet?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

TBomb said:


> They need to figure out a way to display boost on the phone's screen. That would be awesome :thumbup:


 This is in the works according to the original linked thread above. There seems to be 2 versions in the works. A Basic and a Pro. One or both will have the boost feature. I suspect APR is gauging interest. Frankly, I don't see how this isn't going to be an awesome tool for those with APR tunes. 

i forget but one of them hooks up to the obd and the other hooks into the canbus. I suspect they will make a bluetooth dongle to interface with the car. Wifi isn't really an option.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If the car has bluetooth already, I'm curious if they'll be able to communicate with that...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> If the car has bluetooth already, I'm curious if they'll be able to communicate with that...


 Don't see how it could. There is no mode for it to be displayed on the RNS-e.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> If the car has bluetooth already, I'm curious if they'll be able to communicate with that...


 More likely the issue to be that it will be hard to pair the phone to both the rns-e and the apr? But now I'm just speculating. Not sure you can have a Bluetooth link to two devices at the same time.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

drew138 said:


> This is in the works according to the original linked thread above. There seems to be 2 versions in the works. A Basic and a Pro. One or both will have the boost feature. I suspect APR is gauging interest. Frankly, I don't see how this isn't going to be an awesome tool for those with APR tunes.
> 
> i forget but one of them hooks up to the obd and the other hooks into the canbus. I suspect they will make a bluetooth dongle to interface with the car. Wifi isn't really an option.


 I was told that it'd be using a local wifi connection. May have to do with the transfer rate limitations of bluetooth. 

The datalogging function will be faster than what is available via vag-com. 

Dave


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> If the car has bluetooth already, I'm curious if they'll be able to communicate with that...


 The OEM bluetooth only supports the handsfree profile.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

crew219 said:


> The datalogging function will be faster than what is available via vag-com.


 :thumbup::thumbup: 

I knew I went with APR for a reason. Call it fan-boyism or whatever you want, but as an engineer myself, it's obvious they've clearly got some solid engineers and designers over there.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

crew219 said:


> I was told that it'd be using a local wifi connection.
> 
> Dave


 Interesting. That will certainly cost more to develop but also very cool given wifi is much more stable than BT. This gives them lots of flexibility down the road I assume. Including potentially remote flash upgrades without the need to see a dealer.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Interesting. That will certainly cost more to develop but also very cool given wifi is much more stable than BT. This gives them lots of flexibility down the road I assume. Including potentially remote flash upgrades without the need to see a dealer.


 i don't know if i like the idea of flashing my car via iphone wifi :banghead:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This would sure beat the hell out of having to run an extension cord to my car to plug in my laptop (battery is kicked) and also plug my laptop into my OBD port :thumbup: Also, data logging is a pain in the ass when you try to hammer on it and the laptop goes flying. :thumbdown:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

update us.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> update us.


Looks like they are planning to get this launched by Waterfest acordingto the original thread. That would put it at mid July. APR is quoted multiple times as stating early summer.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

drew138 said:


> Looks like they are planning to get this launched by Waterfest acordingto the original thread. That would put it at mid July. APR is quoted multiple times as stating early summer.


i wonder if the stage 2 intake will come out by then as well


----------



## meshgiath (Jun 4, 2009)

bump for update! Last news from [email protected] was "summer release"


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

meshgiath said:


> bump for update! Last news from [email protected] was "summer release"


Uhh...it's not summer yet :sly::screwy::laugh:

I assume it'll be ready to drop tomorrow, though, because that's the first day of summer and they've been updating this thread so much to hype up how close they are to finishing.:laugh::wave:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

It's not summer yet...


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

This is the only big reason for me to get the iPhone. I'm not a gadget guy, but whatever.. Lol.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

xnox202 said:


> This is the only reason for me to get the iPhone.


Then get a 'Droid. :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Then get a 'Droid. :thumbup:


yeah any phone running Android these days is far superior than any version of the iPhone, present and future...:thumbup:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

The latest on this from Arin is that they are shooting for the annual BBQ for a release. Maybe October.


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Holy moly just saw this!
Are they making this available for Android??


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

PaliAudi said:


> Are they making this available for Android??


They'd be stupid not to...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

so...

umm....

yeah...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> so...
> 
> umm....
> 
> yeah...


I heard this is going to be released in conjunction with the Stage II FSI Carbonio Intake.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*On board realtime wireless diagnostics through the iPhone/Droid*










I've been looking at this as something in addition to a Vag Com. I don't see why the APR application could connect through the Kiwi

http://www.plxkiwi.com/kiwiwifi/hardware.html









BTW: Anyone have any experience with the kiwi, any thoughts?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

http://torque-bhp.com/


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*SNEAK...*



guiltyblade said:


> Someone showed me a sneak of that a while ago. Looks awesome, and it shows fault codes!


One of the developers @ APR in Alabama showed it to me while I was having my 2011 A3 upgraded to Stage II in December... I WAS FLOORED!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

dcdennis555 said:


> One of the developers @ APR in Alabama showed it to me while I was having my 2011 A3 upgraded to Stage II in December... I WAS FLOORED!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


Did he give any time frame?


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

I just had my car chipped to Stage 1 on Saturday - and it is so very worth it. Now this makes me even happier. Setting up torque this month with my Motorola Xyboard, which connects using a Bluetooth adapter that plugs in to your ODB2. I bet this app will work the same way.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I heard they are releasing at the same time as the FSI stage 2 intake. The Monday right after never. LOL


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

this app better be free...
i mean we all did pay at least $600 to get our cars flashed


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

degraffb said:


> Did he give any time frame?


No... But he did say they were in the final testing stages!!!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

dcdennis555 said:


> No... But he did say they were in the final testing stages!!!


yep exactly what they said about the FSI stg2 intake.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's still summer '11, right? :wave:


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

update much need APR cmonnnnn


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> yep exactly what they said about the FSI stg2 intake.


same with the AWD USA TFSI downpipe hahah


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

There is no app, no AWD DP, no FSI stage II intake... and the list goes on and on...


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Gryphon001 said:


> There is no app, no AWD DP, no FSI stage II intake... and the list goes on and on...


_We're a big a company and we have so much time to engineer these type of stuffs and it takes time to create a product and---- blah blah blah._

:laugh: I KID.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well there was the new S4, a5/S5, A7, TTRS coming out and those are a bigger market... Right? Now the new A3 will be coming so I suspect another couple of years till anything comes out.


----------

